# tecnos fork



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

i have a tecnos with threadless star fork. Can i put a precisa threaded fork on IT or are races differant ect?also its a 53cm 107mm. Headtube. How much steerer tube do i need?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

If i understand you correctly you will need a threaded headset, like -

Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Glossary Ha-Hi

The exact steerer tube dimension is based on your headtube length and the headset's stack height (they're not all the same).


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

Why would you replace a Star with a Precisa? Yes, the Tecnos is a steel bike, but the Star fork performs as well and is a LOT lighter. I've ridden a lot of miles on both and own both but would pick a Star over a Precisa any day for riding.

If you want Precisa, why not just use a threadless one? You could keep your headset and stem rather than replacing both with a threaded fork. If you do want threaded, I'd suggest you take the bike to a good LBS and get them to tell you what length fork you'll need.


----------

